# Sheraton Vistana TPU difference?



## krmlaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Im confused ... 

Same week, both 2 bedroom. 

Sheraton Vistana Resort - 20 TPU

Sheraton Vistana Resort - Fountains - 9 TPU

What am I missing?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2012)

Usually they are within a point or two of each other, at most.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 22, 2012)

I noticed this change recently. I have been watching April 13 Spring break weeks and Vistana had been 1 to 2 points more than Fountains. Last week I noticed this had increased to a 6 point difference (26 for Vistana, 20 for Fountains, both 2 bdrm sleep 8).


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there a difference in the units??


----------



## cory30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Honestly, I'm not sure. I just thought it was an interesting discrepancy. I have been in both and based upon my experience would not hesitate to stay at Fountains to save the difference in TPU.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 23, 2012)

> Is there a difference in the units??


Fountains is just one of six or eight sections of the resort.  Now that they've finished the resort-wide refurbishment all of them should be pretty comparable.  There are differences from phase to phase---mostly increasing unit density/building height---but nothing that I would worry about.


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 26, 2012)

The original Fountains section is pretty good.  The follow-on Fountains II is on the worst part of the property (IMO) with several buildings backing onto I-4 and/or the offramp to 535.  These buildings also have very little landscaping (no ponds/gardens), and a longish walk to the pool area.  I can only guess that perhaps this is starting to impact on the scores for that part of the resort


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 14, 2012)

bankr63 said:


> The original Fountains section is pretty good.  The follow-on Fountains II is on the worst part of the property (IMO) with several buildings backing onto I-4 and/or the offramp to 535.  These buildings also have very little landscaping (no ponds/gardens), and a longish walk to the pool area.  I can only guess that perhaps this is starting to impact on the scores for that part of the resort



i stayed at one of the unit backing up to I-4 several yrs ago.. it had not been referbed yet but was on track later in the year 2008 i think..

I am so glad i was not there with the family.. I tried to sleep in the master bed room which is on the back of unit. the noise from the freeway was unbelievable with windows open.. I closed them and the noise reduced slightly. They windows in most TS units are cheap crap with not or little sounding deading.

i wound up sleeping in the front bedroom all week which was better but still a bit noisy.. if you check into Vestana be sure to check the property map before you leave the check in and if you get that or one of the other one get a change.. unless you like a lot of road noise all night long..


----------

